# Android Auto/Apple Car Play



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Toyota is one of the only car manufacturers not to have Android Auto in the newer models due to privacy concerns.
Rumor has it 2019 Avalon may have it.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

So I’m the WTH is it vote 

Can you explain please? I love technology but have no idea how Android Auto functions.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

MHR said:


> So I'm the WTH is it vote
> 
> Can you explain please? I love technology but have no idea how Android Auto functions.


Click on the YouTube link it explains it in detail. Let me know what you think


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

MikeNY said:


> Toyota is one of the only car manufacturers not to have Android Auto in the newer models due to privacy concerns.
> Rumor has it 2019 Avalon may have it.


As far as I know, all 2019 model Toyota's have CarPlay. 
And it was not a privacy issue, it's an issue with Toyota not accepting Apple's contractual terms. Apple does not allow the auto manufacture to use any of the CarPlay data to track the driver. On the flip side, Toyota was demanding that they have as much data as the Entune system provides them.

Anyway, each of the '19 Toyota's now have it. I would love to have it, as I feel it's MUCH safer and more functional than any of the OEM system. I wouldn't say that it's REQUIRED, but I would definitely prefer it.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Okay, I understand now.

So I have a Chrysler with a nice big screen and it came with it’s own system like that but I only used it during my free trial ‘cause I’m cheap and I have everything I need on my phone. 

It’s cool but why pay for what I already have available for free.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Transeau said:


> As far as I know, all 2019 model Toyota's have CarPlay.
> And it was not a privacy issue, it's an issue with Toyota not accepting Apple's contractual terms. Apple does not allow the auto manufacture to use any of the CarPlay data to track the driver. On the flip side, Toyota was demanding that they have as much data as the Entune system provides them.
> 
> Anyway, each of the '19 Toyota's now have it. I would love to have it, as I feel it's MUCH safer and more functional than any of the OEM system. I wouldn't say that it's REQUIRED, but I would definitely prefer it.


They have Apple Car Play but do not have Android Auto



MHR said:


> Okay, I understand now.
> 
> So I have a Chrysler with a nice big screen and it came with it's own system like that but I only used it during my free trial 'cause I'm cheap and I have everything I need on my phone.
> 
> It's cool but why pay for what I already have available for free.


You don't have to pay for this.
Basically if the car comes with Apple Play & Android Auto you can connect your phone and use the car info entertainment screen as your phone.
Using your car voice activation, say play Jon Bon Jovi from spotify or your play list.
Or say
Text Danny you'll be running late and it will repeat the text before sending and you can say send.
It will give you a few of the main apps to use on the car entertainment system like Google Maps or Waze. That I think is really cool to have on the big screen.
All for free


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Ahhh now I get it. 

Then yes, that would be excellent.


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

It is not essential, even in the slightest. Is it nifty? Sure. But not essential. Overall, it would be best to retrofit with a 3rd party android auto than to get the one the manufacture put in. This whole thing can also be circumvented by adding a 7'' tablet with bluetooth for sound to your car.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

it increases your safety having maps on the big screen. When you say circumvent does that replace the Toyota screen?


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

I have Android Auto and don't care for it much. It seems to conflict with Pandora and Netflix.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Snowblind said:


> I have Android Auto and don't care for it much. It seems to conflict with Pandora and Netflix.


For me the major thing is that you can finally have Google maps on the blog screen instead of your phone. Stuff like that makes it safer and easier

If any technology geeks here can tell me whether there is a way to circumvent Toyota with adding Android Auto. Without replacing my screen.


----------

